# Zero Clearance Insert



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Dumb question here... is it a MUST to accommodate your riving knife into a new zero clearance insert. For purposes of safety I'd say yes, but I'm in a little disagreement with someone saying different... hmmmmm.. what would the disadvantage be of keeping riving knife in place?? Only thing I can think of would be MAYBE more work up front?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

No such thing as a “must” for table saw safety devices. If there was, we’d all have Sawstops with European fences. That said, the biggest drawback to using the riving knife is the inability to do non-thru cuts like dadoes. My saw is too old for a riving knife but I put a splitter on my ZCIs for rip blades. For dado and crosscut blades I don’t.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Not a dumb question, you can get a zero clearance plate for newer saws which will have a continued slot for the riving knife. I use an old table saw (belt driven) so no riving knife nor proper guards to todays standards. 

If you are making your own, you will need to extend the slot to accommodate the riving knife.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The saw will work just fine without the riving knife and I have ZCIs with and without the cutout for the knife. I do prefer to use the one with the insert. I have not see any issues with using it with the knife. I have had a board warp, close up and pinch the blade when using the insert without it. I had to shut down the saw to avoid a kickback. I do not see any reason to have a riving knife cutup for the ZCIs I use for my dado blade.

BTW, most saws these days have riving knives with 2 height positions so you can make non-through cuts with the knife on. In fact, I usually just leave mine in the lower position.


----------

